# Question Sears Tricycle



## drbees (Sep 5, 2010)

I am trying to fix up my daughters tricycle for her new baby as a surprise.  One of the plastic pedals is broken off, and I was hoping some one could  direct me on where to find some replacement pedals.  It was bought about 1982, and the pedals are secured with a knock on cap, and it looks like the shaft is about 1/2".   Thanks for any help you can provide, Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 5, 2010)

Dave,

Keep an eye out on ebay. Those types of pedals come up for sale pretty regularly. If not the exact pedal, you might find a set very similar which attach the same way. Replacement push caps to hold them on can be found at most hardware stores.

Dave here, too!


----------

